# Help Identifing Sickle Mower



## Joe120 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello, I hope that it is ok to post in this forum as I am looking for some help identifying a pull type sickle mower. All the info I have on this is it is a Oliver horse drawn sickle mower, the only numbers on it are Z-29 and Z-68. Would anyone know what model mower this is as I need to get some new bolts for it but don't have any clue as to what model it is. Help if possible!!

Thanks,
Joey


----------

